# اكتشاف الاعطال داخل السياره



## نبض الخلود (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مكان العطل:المحرك
العطل:المحرك لا يدور عند اداره المفتاح
اسباب العطل:
-ضعف البطاريه او تلفها..العلاج:اشحن البطاريه او غيرها
-رداءة توصيل كابلات البطاريه..العلاج:نظف اقطاب البطاريه او غيرها 
-حشر ترس المارش مع ترس الحداف..العلاج:فك الحشر بدفع العربيه مع تعشيق السرعه الرابعه مثلا
-وجود ماء داخل السلندر او حشر المكبس..العلاج:لابد من الجوء الي ميكانيكي متخصص لأكتشاف العطل
-خطأ في تعشيق ترس المارش مع ترس الحدافه وعادة ينتج عن ذلك صوت عند محاوله الادراه..العلاج:يعاد تربيط وضبط المارش في مكانه الصحيح
-عطل في مفاتيح التوصيل..العلاج:اصلح العيب او استبدل قفل الكونتاكت

العطل:المحرك يدور ببطء ولكن لا يبدأ الحركه
اسباب العطل:
-ضعف البطاريه..العلاج:اعد شحن البطاريه
-تلف البطاريه..العلاج:غير البطاريه
-سوء التوصيلات او تأكل الكابلات الرئيسيه..العلاج:غير الكابلات التالفه او اعد احكام الوصلات
-عدم تلامس الكابل الارضي مع هيكل السياره جيدا..العلاج:تنظيف مكان الوصله جيدا ويحكم الربط
-عيب في المارش..العلاج:يزال العيب او يستبدل المارش
-زياده لزوجه الزيت في كرتير الزيت..العلاج:يفرغ الزيت ويعاد الملء بزيت ذو لزوجه مناسبه


العطل:المحرك يدور بطريقه عاديه ولكن لا يبدأ في الاشعال
اسباب العطل والعلاج:
-عيب في دوره الاشعال..العلاج:اختبر وجود الكهرباء في الاسلاك
-عدم وجود كهرباء في سلك التوصيل من الموزع للبوجيه..العلاج:اختبر الكهرباء القادمه من البوبينه واختبر الاسلاك الموصله للبوبينه واختبر غطاء الموزع من حيث الشروخ او الرطوبه واختبر ايضا الابلاتين وتأكد من عدم وجود قصر في اي منها او فصل في اي منها
-عند وجود كهرباء في الاسلاك البوجيهات ويدل علي ذلك حدوث شراره بين اي سلك من اسلاك البوجيهات عند ثقريب طرفه من جسم المحرك لمسافه 5 -10م واداره المارش..العلاج:انزع مرشح الهواء وراقب علامه عمل بوابات الكربراتير وتأكد من انه يقوم برش البنزين عند ضغط دواسه البنزين

العطل:المحرك يدور ولكن لا يبدأ في الاشعال
اسباب العطل والعلاج:
-عدم وجود كهرباء في اسلاك البوجيهات..العلاج:اختبر عمل طلمبه الوقود بنزع انبوبه توصيل الوقود من ناحيه الكربراتير ثم يدار المحرك بالمارش واختبر اندفاع البنزين من الخرطوم مع دورات المحرك
-عند التأكد من وصول البنزين للكربراتير.. العلاج:اضغط بدال البنزين عده مرات وانظر خلال الكربراتير فاذا بدا جافا فان ذلك يعني وجود شوائب في فونيات الكربراتير وفي مدخل غرفه العوامه ويجب تنظيفها واذا بدا الكربراتير به اثار بنزين فذلك يعني ان العيب في شمعات الاحتراق ويجب فكها والتأكد من سلامتها ومن الخلوص بين طرفيها
-عدم وجود بنزين في الكربراتير..العلاج:تأكد من وجود بنزين في تانك العربه لانه في بعض الاحيان يعطي عداد البنزين قراءة خاطئه
-في حاله طلمبه البنزين الميكانيكيه..العلاج:تأكد من سلامه توصيلات خراطيم البنزين وعدم وجود سد بها.
تأكد من نظافه عضو ترشيح البنزين.
اكتشف غطاء طلمبه البنزين ونظف الطلمبه من الداخل وأعد الغطاء مع التأكد من احكام اغلاقه.

الموضوع له تكمله=======>
وأي سؤال في ميكانيكا السياره انا بأستعداد ان اجاوب عليه ولكم مني اطيب التماني....:1:


----------



## المرابع (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدي و بارك الله فيك وننتظر المذيد, 
بس ياريت لو تركز علي السيارات ذات الحقن الالكتروني والاعطال الالكترونية وخرائط الكهرباء ورموزها ان امكن
م.احمد المرابع


----------



## نبض الخلود (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*تكمله موضوع اعطال السيارات*

مكان العطل:اداء المحرك
العطل:المحرك يحدث فيه باك فاير او تخرج شحنه البنزين من الكربراتير
اسباب العطل والعلاج:
-خطأ في ضبط توقيت الموزع..العلاج:اعد ضبط توقيت الموزع
-وجود رطوبه في غطاء الموزع او اسلاك الموزع..العلاج:جفف جيدا وتأكد من سلامه توقيت الاشعال

العطل:المحرك يبطل في السرعات البطيئه والمحرك بارد
اسباب العطل والعلاج:
-صمام الخانق يحتاج ضبط..العلاج:اضبط صمام الخانق
-صمام الخانق لا يعمل..العلاج:اعد تشغيل وصلات التشغيل وغير التالف

العطل:المحرك يبطل في السرعات البطيئه حتي بعد التسخين
اسباب العطل والعلاج:
-السرعه البطيئه مضبوطه علي عدد لفات قليل جدا..العلاج:يعاد ضبط عدد اللفات ليكون حوالي 700 لفه/دقيقه
-عدم ضبط الهواء والبنزين بطريقه صحيحه..العلاج:يعاد ضبط الهواء والبنزين للسرعه البطيئه
-سدد في بك نافوره السرعه البطيئه..العلاج:نظف النافوره جيدا 
-زرجنه في صمام..العلاج:تأكد من سلامه عمل الصمام
-نقطه تلامس الابلاتين متأكله او غير مضبوطه..العلاج:نظف واعد ضبط خلوص نقط التلامس في الموزع
-طفح الكربراتير..العلاج:لعد ضبط مستوي البنزين في غرفه العوامه بضبط العوامه
-وجود تسريب في الخلخله الناتجه عن حركه المكبس..العلاج:تأكد من احكام ربط كل من الكربراتير وفرن الحر وكل التوصيلات الموصله في فرن الحر

العطل:انتظام السرعه البطيئه للمحرك
اسباب العطل والعلاج:
-عدم ضبط السرعه ومخلوط الكربراتير..العلاج:اعد ضبط المخلوط للسرعه البطيئه واعد ضبط عدد اللفات للسرعه البطيئه
-عدم ضبط خلوص قاطع تيار الموزع الابلاتين او تأكل طرفيه..العلاج:اعد الضبط
-عدم ضبط خلوص شمعات الاشتعال البوجيهات..العلاج:اعد ضبط خلوص شمعات الاشتعال
-عدم ضبط توقيت الاشعال تماما..العلاج:اعد ضبط توقيت الاشعال
-وجود تسريب في احكام التفريغ الناتج عن حركه الاسطوانات مما يؤدي الي دخول هواء عن غير طريق الكربراتير وتقل قوه المخلوط الداخل..العلاج:اختبر احكام ربط الكربراتير وفرن الحر وتوصلاته

العطل:المحرك يبطل عند التعجيل
اسباب العطل والعلاج:
-طلمبه التعجيل بالكربراتير لا تعمل او انها تعمل بكفاءه منخفضه..العلاج:اختبر قوه تدفق البنزين لغرفه العوامه قبل الشروع في اصلاح طلمبه التعجيل في الكربراتير
-صمام الخانق لا يعمل جيدا او انه غير مضبوط..العلاج:اختبر عمل صمام الخانق واصلح الخلل
-عدم كفايه البنزين الواصل الي الكربراتير..العلاج:نظف ابره الكربراتير وقاعده الابره ثم اختبر مستوي الوقود في غرفه العوامه
-وجود قصر في داخل الموزع يسببه جهاز التقديم الاتوماتيكي..العلاج:اختبر اسلاك الموزع الداخليه وتأكد من عدم وجود اسلاك عاريه ممكن ان تؤدي الي عمليه قصر الدائره
-كثره الرواسب في فلتر الهواء..العلاج:نظف او غير عنصر الترشيح في فلتر الهواء.

ملحوظه هذا الموضوع من عملي تماما وليس منقول من اي منتدي =====>الموضوع له تكمله.
وبالنسبه لطلب اخويا م.احمد المرابع انا ان شالله سأشرح كل شئ عن السياره بالتفصيل الممل ولكن لا تستعجل ان غدا لناظره لقريب وشكرا علي الردود الجميله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2007)

احييك من كل قلبي يا نبض الخلود .

ونثمن جهودك النيرة وبالتوفيق .

استمر والله المعين والمستعان وعليه توكل .


البغدادي


----------



## خالد1390 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م رعد أزهري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز

معلومة جديدة تعلمناها


----------



## نبض الخلود (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*الصيانة الدورية للسيارة يطيل من عمرها ويقلل من تكلفة ومشاكل الإصلاح *​ *تعرف على بعض إجراءات الصيانة
*​  ​ *صيانة الإطارات *​ 
*




نصائح هامة عند نفخ الإطار :
لا تنفخ الإطار وهو ساخن أى بعد قيادة طويلة على الطريق فإن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يعمل على تجديد الهواء داخل الإطار وبالتالى زيادة الضغط وقد نجد الضغط زائداً عند الكشف على إطار ساخن مما قد يوحى إليك بإخراج بعض الهواء الذى بداخله ولكن الزيادة الظاهرية سرعان ما تزول عند تمام برودة الإطار لدرجة حرارة الجو العادية وإنه اذا كان الضغط صحيحاً أثناء قياسه والإطار ساخن فمعنى ذلك أن الضغط أقل من اللازم والضغوط التى تعطى بواسطة شركات الإنتاج هى ضغوط الإطارات وهى باردة *​ *يجب إعادة وضع غطاء صمام الهواء بعد كل محاولة لقياس الضغط داخل الإطار أو بعد نفخة فالغطاء يحافظ على الضغط داخل الإطار إذا كان هناك تسرباً من الصمام , ويحمى الغطاء كذلك الصمام من الأتربة وإذا خرج بعض الهواء من الصمام عند فك غطاء صمام الهواء دل ذلك على أن صمام الهواء أصبح غير محكم ويجب تركيب قلب جديد للصمام 
*​ * فحص الإطار 
هناك بعض العيوب التى تعرف بمجرد فحص الإطار فحصاً ظاهرياً مثل التآكل غير العادى الذى يحدث لوجود عيب فى مجموعة التوجيه أو مجموعة الفرامل ومعنى ظهور هذا العيب ضرورة إجراء الإصلاح فى المجموعة التالفة فوراً ويمكن أن يدل شكل الإطار على ما إذا كان الضغط بداخله صحيحاً أم لا *​ 
*وفى العادة لا تحدث متاعب فى الأنبوبة الداخلية إذا ما وضعت فى مكانها الصحيح فى حين تحدث متاعب جسيمة إذا ركبت الأنبوبة الداخلية بإهمال فمثلاً إذا علا المحيط الخارجى لطوق العجلة صدأ أو إذا كان سطحا شفتى الإطار غير ناعمتين فقد تحتك الانبوبة بهذه الأجزاء فاذا ما وقع جزء من الأنبوبة فيما بين العجلة والإطار وحدث احتكاك شديد فقد يتسبب ذلك فى قطع الانبوبة بسرعة كما أن اختيار انبوبة غير مناسبة بالنسبة لمقاس الإطار يسبب متاعب لها . وكذلك استعمال انبوبة قديمة داخل اطار جديد وعند استعمال انبوبة مقاسها اكبر من اللازم تحتك الانبوبة فى بعض الأجزاء مع الإطار ويتآكل كلاهما نتيجة لذلك

*​ ​ *ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك *​ 
*



*
*تعاني **بعض السيارات من مشكلة ارتفاع حرارة المحرك وهناك أكثر من سبب لهذه المشكلة وهي كما يلي 

تعطل ضبط حركة المياه في البلف والذي يقوم بالتحكم في درجة حرارة المحرك حيث يمنع دخول الماء من مبرد الماء إلى المحرك حينما يكون المحرك باردا ، عندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك إلى حد معين يفتح البلف ويسمح بمرور الماء وعند تعطل صمام البلف يبقي الصمام مغلق فلا يسمح بمرور الماء فينتج عنه ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك.وللتأكد من أن البلف يعمل بطريقة سليمة ، يتم الضغط على خرطوم المبرد حينما تكون السيارة في مرحلة التسخين فإذا لم تتغير حرارة الخرطوم خلال دقائق من التشغيل ، فإن هذا يعني احتمال عطل صمام الحرارة وهو بحاجة إلى تغيير (يجب التأكد عند تغييره أن يكون من نفس النوع لأن كل صمام مصمم على درجة حرارة معينة )

تعطل اتوماتيك المروحة ، مما يجعل المروحة لا تدور بالسرعة الكافية ، وللتأكد من عمل اتوماتيك المروحة حاول تحريك المروحة ومحرك السيارة متوقفة فإذا كانت حركة المروحة سهلة بشكل كبير فان هذا يعين إن اتوماتيك المروحة معطل وهو بحاجة إلى استبدال 

تعطل مروحة التبريد في سيارات الدفع الأمامي ، والتي تدار بمحرك كهربائي منفصل عن محرك السيارة وهناك جهاز استشعار يتحكم بتشغيل أو إيقاف المروحة حسب درجة حرارة المحرك . وحينما يتعطل هذا الجهاز أو محرك المروحة نفسها فإن المروحة لن تعمل مع ارتفاع حرارة المحرك 

تسرب ماء المبرد ويمكن ملاحظة ومعرفة مصدر التسريب بفحص توصيلات المبرد أو بملاحظة غطاء المبرد إذا كان هناك حوله أثار تهريب , ويمكن أن يكون التهريب داخلي لا يرى بالنظر ولكن يعرف في حال نقص الماء في المبرد فإذا كان ما ء المبرد ينقص ولا يوجد تهريب خارجي فالسبب يمكن ان يكون هناك تهريب داخلي . ولا بد من استشارة ميكانيكي جيد لفحص المحرك . وقد يحتاج لفك رأس المحرك لمعرفة السبب . حيث أن هناك أكثر من احتمال لموقع التهريب وقد يكون إصلاح التسريب بسيطا ، ويمكن أن يكون إصلاحه عملية مكلفة 

ويلاحظ أن محاليل إيقاف التهريب لا توقف التهريب في كل الحالات فالتصدعات الكبيرة وتهريب الخراطيم , وتهريب غطاء المبرد لا تستطيع هذه المحاليل إيقافها ،وعلى كل حال فإن الشركات المصنعة لا تضمن أن المحلول يوقف التسريب إلى الأبد ولذلك لابد من إصلاح التسريب 

انسداد العادم ( الشكمان ) فالانسداد في ماسورة العادم بسبب التواء الماسورة يسبب ضغطاً عكسيا على المحرك ويتسبب في ارتفاع حرارة المحرك 

تعطل طلمبة الماء ، ويمكن التأكد من عمل مضخة الماء وذلك عن طريق فتح غطاء المبرد في طور الإحماء والتأكد من حركة المياه داخل المبرد فإذا كانت المياه لا تتحرك فهذا دليل على تعطل المضخة *​ 
*تخزين السيارة *​ 

*



قد نحتاج أحياناً بسبب السفر لمدد طويلة مثلاً أو لأى سبب آخر إلى تخزين السيارة دون استعمال .
ولما كان ترك السيارة دون استعمال لمدد طويلة يؤدى إلى تلف بعض الأجزاء كالبطارية لأنها لا يتم شحنها دورياً كما هو الحال فى حالة الاستخدام اليومى حيث يقوم المولد ( الدينامو ) بعملية الشحن الدورى المطلوب , كما قد تؤثر عوامل الجو على أجزاء السيارة المتحركة , فالرطوبة تصيب الأجزاء غير المحمية بالصدأ , والأتربة لو تراكمت على بعض الأذرع والأجزاء فمن الممكن أن تؤدى إلى حشرها وصعوبة تحركها فيما بعد .




والغرض عموماً من عملية التخزين هو حماية السيارة من التأثيرات الضارة للعوامل الطبيعية أو الجوية والغبار وأشعة الشمس من أن تحدث والتي تؤدي إلي: * 
*



الصدأ والبارومة .



تآكل الأجزاء المعدنية .



تلف الأجزاء المطاطية . *​ *ويجب أن يكون التخزين داخل جراج أو مبنى قليل الرطوبة ومعتدل الحرارة غير مترب ما أمكن .

أنواع التخزين :
يكون التخزين إما قصير الأمد أو طويل الأمد .

ونعتبر التخزين قصير الأمد إذا ما كان لمدة شهر واحد إلى سنة كاملة , والطويل الأمد ما زاد عن سنة .




ومن الممكن فى حالة التخزين قصير الأجل أن تظل العربة فى جراج مثلاً مع إدارة العربة وتحريكها قليلاً كالخطوات الآتية : * 
*1- يدار محرك السيارة من 2-3 مرة أسبوعياً لمدة نصف ساعة فى المرة الواحدة مع تحريك العربة من مكانها قليلاً .
2- شحن البطارية .
3- التفتيش الدورى على العربة للتأكد من سلامة الضغط داخل الإطارات واستكمال مستوى المياه والزيوت المختلفة وكذلك عدم وجود أى تسرب من الدورات .
4- تغطية العربة بالمشمع لحفظها من تأثير العوامل الجوية . *​ *ومن مميزات هذه الطريقة أنها تسمح باستخدام السيارة عند الطلب فوراً . أما عيوبها فهى استهلاك نسبى فى المحرك والمجموعات نتيجة لتعدد الإدارة طوال مدة التخزين إضافة إلى استهلاك نسبة من الوقود والزيوت .

* 
*صيانة البطارية *​ 
*



ينصح بضرورة صيانة البطارية بصفة دورية خاصة فى الفترة ما بين الصيف و الشتاء وللمحافظة عليها بحالة جيدة يجب الآتى :

1 - تثبيت البطارية فى مكانها جيداً .
2 - ملء البطارية بصورة منتظمة بالماء المقطر فى حالة نقصانه .
3 - مراقبة كثافة الحامض مرة كل شهر .
4 - حماية الأطراف ( القطاش ) والاقطاب من الصدأ .
5 - استعمال كماشة مناسبة لنزع القطاش للحفاظ على البطارية .
6 - تنظيف الأطراف والأقطاب بكربونات الصوديوم أو النشادر .
7 - تثبيت قلاووظ القطاش جيداً ثم دهنها بالشحم .
8 - التأكد من عدم وجود اتصال الأرض مع هيكل السيارة ( الشاسية ) .
9 - عدم الاصرار على بدء الحركة عندما يرفض المحرك الإدارة أو التشغيل لأنك ستستهلك البطارية كثيراً .
*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي نبض الخلود على الشرح الوافي والمفيد جدا .

لكني اتسائل لما اذا انخفض ضغط الهواء في اطارات السيارة يكون هناك استهلاك اكثر في الوقود ؟

شكرا مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## المرابع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وسوف احاول الاجتهاد والرد علي المشرف العزيز الاخ شكري
ان قلة الضغط في الاطار يؤدي الي زيادة قوة الاحتكاك بين الاطار والطريق(ذيادة في المقاومة) ,وكما يعلم الجميع ان قوة الاحتكاك تكون في عكس اتجاه الحركة (حركة السيارة) , وبالتالي تؤدي قوي الاحتكاك الي زيادةالحمل علي المحرك وبالتالي ذيادة في استهلاك الوقود
و من الجدير بالذكر ايضا ان قلة الضغط داخل الاطارات سوف يؤدي الي حدوث مشاكل في عفشة السيارة (suspention) وخصوصا الجلب (bosh) والقواعد (mount) 
وسيؤدي ايضا الي تاكل في جوانب الاطار الخارجية والداخلية.

ودة كان رد متواضع ونسأل اهل الخبرة الي الاضافة والتصحيح
م/أحمد المرابع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المرابع واجابتك موفقة ورائعة .

طيب هل هناك تأثير على مجموعة التعليق وكيف ؟:18: 

البغدادي:84:


----------



## المرابع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لا شكر علي واجب يا اخ شكري
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فسوف احاول ان اوضح الاجابة فيما يلي

مبدئيا الاجابة تعتمد علي علم الاهتزازات vibration
ان قلة الضغط بشكل ملحوظ سوف يؤدي الي ذيادة الاهتزازات 
وبالتالي ستقوم المساعدين والجلب بامتصاص هذة الاهتزازات-
وبالتالي استمرار هذا الوضع يؤدي الي سرعة تأكل الجلب 
و استهلاك المساعدين shock absorber

ودة كان توضيح بسيط 
اخوك م/أحمد المرابع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

هل نسيت المحامل الكروية واتزان العجلة وايضا قوة الشد الحاصلة على مجموعة التعليق بأكملها .

انتظر ردك لكي تعطي الموضوع حقه .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## ahmed 3x (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المعلومات القيمه ديه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد...جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدموه من اعمال رائعه وشكر خاص ل نبض الخلود


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

العطل:المحرك يدور بطريقه عاديه ولكن لا يبدأ في الاشعال

ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين شرح هذه الجمله لانى اعرف انه اذا لم يوجد اشعال فلن يدور المحرك اصلا ولكم جزيل الشكر:1:


----------



## نبض الخلود (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررا علي الردود الجميله ثانيا احب اجاوب علي سؤال المهندس عمر محمد المقصود بجمله المحرك يدور ولكن لا يبدأ في الاشعال هوا ان ترس بندكس المارش يدور عادي اخذا معه الحدافه او ترس الفولان في بدأ الدوران ولكن لا يبدأ المحرك بالدوران وذلك للسبب المذكور اعلاه وهوا ان في خلل في دوره الاشعال وانتظرو مني غدا ان شاء الله قنبله في اعمال صيانه المحرك وشكرررررررا واي سؤال في ميكانيكا السياره انا تحت امركم=======>اخوكم نبض الخلود


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## المرابع (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> هل نسيت المحامل الكروية واتزان العجلة وايضا قوة الشد الحاصلة على مجموعة التعليق بأكملها .
> 
> انتظر ردك لكي تعطي الموضوع حقه .
> 
> البغدادي:55:


 
اشكرك يا اخ شكري علي المتابعة
بالنسبة لتوضيحي السابق كان توضيح بسيط دون تعمق(فكرة عامة وسريعة وخفيفة)
طيب تكملة للموضوع
مبدئيا في مقولة بتقول ان راحة الجسم تبدأ من القدم - وبالتالي اي مشكلة في القدم سوف تؤثر علي المفاصل الكروية للركبة والعمود الفقري الي اخرة.(ارجو ان يكون تشبية موفق)

وكما ذكرت سابقا ان الموضوع مبني علي الاهتزازات وسوف يحدث تأثير بالسلب علي كلا من اجهزة التعليق والتوجية بالكامل. (لان الموضوع مترابط) (جسم واحد)
ولكن كل هذة الاثار تظهر اثارها السلبية علي المدي المتوسط الي البعيد وليس المدي القريب
لاني ذكرت ايضا ان الاثار السلبية تلاحظ عن ضغط اطار منخفض بشكل ملحوظ
يعني اقل من الضغط الطبيعي لنفخ الاطار بأكثر من 4 درجات
يعني لو ضغط الاطار الطبيعي 28 فان الاثار تبدأ في الظهور عند ضغط 24 واقل.
واعتقد ان اصحاب السيارات لن يهملو شيء مهم مثل ذلك.
وبالتالي تظهر اهمية الاعتناء بالسيارة واهمية الصيانة الدورية بشكل ملحوظ 
واهم شيء في الصيانة الدورية للسيارة هو الاتي:- 
1-نظام الفرامل( تيل الفرامل,زيت الفرامل)
2-زيت المحرك,وزيت الجير
3-مياه تبريد المحرك(ايثلين جليكون)
4-الاطارات
5-صيانة البطارية
6-مكيف السيارة

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت بشء من التفصيل
وارجو ان تبحث معي الاثار يا اخ شكري مع باقي الاخوة ولمن لدية اضافة فليتفضل
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
م.احمد المرابع


----------



## قلب الأحبة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير / نبض الخلود 
والأخ المرابع 
وجعل الله أعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم 
وإن شاء الله في الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## نبض الخلود (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*تكمله صيانه المكونات الميكانيكيه*

*و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القيادة، ولإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- تجنب المنحنيات الحاده على السرعه العاليه أو القيام بالأنحراف يميناً أو يساراً بصوره مفاجئه .

- مراعاة المرور على المطبات أو الحفر بسرعات منخفضه قدر الإمكان .

- عدم المرور على المطبات أو الحفر و الدركسيون مكسور تماماً في أحد الاتجاهين .

- عدم الضغط على دواسة الفرامل تماماً عند المرور على مطب أو حفره .

- القيام بضبط ضغط الاطارات، و ملاحظتها شهرياً .

- ضبط زوايا العَجَل ، كل 10000 كم

- ضبط الاتزان ( الترصيص ) و يتم ذلك في الحالات التاليه :

- كل 5000 كم .

- في حالة إرتطام الاطارات في الرصيف أو في الحفر و حدوث إعوجاج في أطراف الجنط . 

- حدوث إهتزاز لعجلة القياده ( الغربله ) أو للسيارة ككل على السرعات العاليه ( بدءاً من 80 أو 90 كم / ساعه فيما فوق)
* * *** و يتم تغيير مكونات هذا النظام أو بعضها عند سماع أصوات إحتكاك أو ( تزييق ) عند لف الدريكسيون يميناً أو يساراً ..
*​ * 
 * ( جهاز الباور ستيرنج ) و هو جهاز التوجيه المؤازر لعجلة القيادة ..

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام خلال قيادتك و الصيانه الدوريه له عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم لف ( كسر ) الدريكسيون حتى آخره تماماً سواء يميناً أو يساراً و تركه لمده تزيد عن 10 ثواني سواء كانت السياره متحركه أو ثابته .

- عدم لف الدركسيون يميناً و يساراً بدون داعي أثناء وقوف السياره أو أثناء الضغط على دواسة الفرامل .

- عدم تشغيل السياره و الدريكسيون في مكسور في أحد الاتجاهين .

ـ المراجعة الدوريه لمستوى زيت الباور شهرياً .

- متابعة (سير) الباور إن كان مرتخي أو متسخ و الذهاب للمحطه لتنظيفه مع حوض الموتور .

ملحوظه هامة جداً 1 :
لابد أن يكون مستوى زيت الباور في الخزان ( القربه ) مابين علامتي (MIN) و (MAX) التي تكون مكتوبه على المؤشر .. 

ملحوظه هامه جداً 2:
عدم زيادة زيت الباور إلى علامة (MAX) و عدم نقصه إلى علامة (MIN) لأن ذلك يعرض طلمبة الباور للتلف .
*​ * * ( آلية الجر ) : و هو نظام الجر الذي يقوم بنقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العَجَل .. 

و هناك 3 أنظمه للجر : -

أ - نظام الجر الأمامي :  و هو نقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العجلتين الأماميتين من خلال ما يعرف (بالكبالن).

و تكون بهذا الشكل ..






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و لإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم أخذ المنحنيات الحاده على سرعه عاليه أو عدم الإنطلاق بسرعه عندما يكون الدركسيون مكسور يميناً أو يساراً تماما.ً

- محاولة تجنب السير في الأراضي الرمليه الترابيه لأنه يعمل على دخول حصوات و أتربه للكوبلن مما يسرع من تآكله و تلفه.

- عدم ترك الدريكسيون مكسور في أحد الاتجاهين أثناء توقف السياره.

- غسيل أسفل السياره داخل محطة البنزين مره كل شهر أو أكثر حسب الاستخدام .


ب - نظام الدفع الخلفي : و هو نقل الحركه من الموتور إلي العجلات الخلفيه من خلال عمود يسمى ( عامود الكرونه ) و هو يربط بين الموتور و صندوق الكورونه وهو يعتبر محور العجلات الخلفيه .

و يكون شكله هكذا ..







و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و لإجراء الصيانه الدوريه له.. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- تجنب تماماً أخذ المطبات بسرعه عاليه أو النزول من على الأرصفه العالية الارتفاع بسرعة .

- قم بمتابعة مستوى زيت الكورونه في محطة البنزين كل 10000 كم أو 6 أشهر ( أيهما أقرب )

- إستعمل أفضل أنواع الزيوت .

- تغيير جزء يسمى ( الفلنشه ) عند سماع صوت تكتكه عند الضغط و الترك لدواسة البنزين ..

ج - نظام الجر الرباعي : وهو توزيع حركة الموتور على العجلات الأربع في السياره .
و هو يشبه الجر الخلفي 






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء قيادتك و عن الصيانه الدوريه :
 
( إتبع نفس تعليمات صيانة الجر الخلفي )*​ * 

 * الرادياتير : و هو النظام المسؤول عن تبريد الموتور ..

و شكل الرادياتير مع المروحه بحوض الموتور هكذا..







و يعمل على تبريد الموتور خلال دورة المياه بهذا الشكل ..






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام و للصيانه الدوريه له عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- تـاكد من ملئ الردياتير و خزان المياه المزود له و عدم وجود صدأ به .

- عند وجود صدأ إذهب لمحطة البنزين لغسيل الرادياتير من الداخل و الخارج .

- يفضل الذهاب لمركز صيانة رادياتيرات للتنظيف و الصيانه الشامل كل 10000 كم .

- راجع مروحه الرادياتير، و تأكد من عملها باستمرار ..

- عند تزويد الرادياترالساخن بالماء البارد لابد أن يكون المحرك دائر .

- إستعمال سائل مقاوم الصدأ و عدم استعمال الماء فقط .

- في حالة وجود نقص في الماء باستمرار إستبدل غطاء الرادياتير بآخر جديد.

- إذا استمر النقص.. توجه لمركز صيانة رادياتيات لمعرفة التسريب .



 *اسطوانة الدبرياج (الكلتش) : وهو الآليه التي تعمل على فصل حركة الموتور عن حركة العجلات و تعمل كنقطة إتصال بين الموتور و أنظمة الجر سابقة الذكر ...

و هذه صورتها بعد فكها من السياره :






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم الضغط على دواسة الدبرياج أثناء الانتظار أو الوقوف في الاشاره .. لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج بدون داعي .

- إستعمال الوضع NORMAL ( المور ) أثناء الانتظار .

- عدم الانطلاق المفاجيء بالسياره ( الأمريكاني ) .. لأن ذلك يزيد من إحتكاكات الاسطوانه و يسرع من تلفها .

 * الفرامل :
 





للحفاظ عليها عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- متابعة مستوى زيت الفرامل في خزان الزيت شهرياً ... على أن يكون الزيت عند علامة ( MAX ).

- تنظيف أسفل السياره بمحطة البنزين عند سماع صوت صفاره عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل .. ( لأن هذا الصوت سببه دخول حصوات بين تيل الفرامل و طنبوره العجل )

- تغيير تيل الفرامل عند سماع صوت إحتكاك مرتفع (يختلف عن صوت الصفاره ) عند الضغط على دواسة الفرامل . 
*​ * 
 * الفتيس ( الجير ) : و هو لتوزيع و نقل السرعه من الموتور إلى لعجلات على مراحل .. 

و هذه صورته من الداخل :






و له نوعان  ( أوتوماتيك و عادي ) :

  أ- الجير العادي : 
 





و هو الشائع في مصر.. و يتضمن عدة سرعات إما 4 أماميه و واحده خلفيه أو 5 أماميه و واحده خلفيه .

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم نقل ذراع الفتيس من الوضع R ( المارشيدير ) إلى السرعه الأولى أو العكس إلا عندما تكون السياره ساكنه تماماً 

- عدم الانطلاق المفاجي بالسياره ( الأمريكاني )

- عدم إستعمال الفتيس بدلاً من فرامل اليد لإيقاف السياره على المنحدرات .

- متابعة مستوى و مدى جودة زيت الفتيس بصوره دوريه في محطة البنزين .. و ذلك مصاحباً لتغيير زيت الموتور

  ب - الجير الأوتوماتيك : 
 





وهو يتضمن عدة سرعات غالبا 4 سرعات أماميه أو أكثر و واحده خلفيه .. و تختلف باختلاف نوع و موديل السياره ..

و غالباً ما تشمل الأوضاع التاليه :

P و هو وضع الانتظار عند ركن السياره

R و هو للرجوع ( المارشدير )

N و هو و ضع ( المور ) عند الانتظار المؤقت

D و هو القياده العاديه حتى أقصى سرعه

3 و هو للقياده و التحكم في السرعه

2 وهو للتحكم أكثر في سرعه السياره و يستخدم في الزحام حتى لا يسخن الموتور 

L أو 1 هو يستخدم عند صعود الكباري أو مرتفعات كبيره مثل مرتفع الهرم أو المقطم أو في حالة الغرز في الرمال

ملحوظة هامة جداً :*​ * 
الوضع 2 لاتزيد السرعة عليه عن 100 كم/ س

ملحوظة هامة جداً :*​ * 
الوضع L و1 لاتزيد السرعه عليه عن 50 كم/س

و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :

- عدم النقل من الوضع R إلى الوضع P أو العكس أثناء تحرك السياره .

- عدم الأنتظار لمده طويله في الأشارات أو غيرها و الذراع على الوضع D أو 2 أو L أو R و الانتظار على أحد الوضعين P أو N .

- المتابعه الدوريه لزيت الفتيس .

 * الـمــــوتـــور : 
 و هو أهم أجزاء السياره ..

و صورته من الداخل هكذا :






و للحفاظ على هذا النظام أثناء القياده و لاجراء الصيانه الدوريه له .. عليك مراعاة الآتي :
 
- عدم الانطلاق بالسياره ( أمريكاني )*​ *- عند بدء تشغيل المحرك يفضل التشغيل على سرعة دوران منخفضه قدر الإمكان بحيث يتم عدم الضغط على دواسة البنزين لزيادة عدد لفات الموتور**

- ضرورة تسخين الموتور لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أو 5 دقائق قبل التحرك بالسياره ... لعدم إجهاد الموتور .

- عدم الضغط على دواسة البنزين حتى الأرضية أو بصوره متقطعة و متكرره أثناء تسخين الموتور كما موضح بالصورة .*​ *





الافضل إستعمال الخانق ( الشفاط ) في تسخين الموتور بدلاً من التسخين بدواسة البنزين .

- عدم السير على سرعه منخفضه لمدة طويله على السرعه الأولى .

- عدم إستعمال الفرمله القويه أو المفاجأة بدون داعي .

- حاول دائماً أن تنقل الفتيس على غيار أعلى ( من 1 إلى 2 إلى 3 .. إلخ ) بحيث لا يكون صوت الموتور مرتفع .

- أثناء تليين ( السيارة الجديدة ) .. يجب مراعاة عدم زيادة السرعة في فترة الـ 1000 كم الأولى التي تقطعها السياره عن 80 كم أو نحو ذلك، وحاول قدر الإمكان القيادة بسرعات معتدله .

- تغيير زيت الموتور كل 2000 كم ... ( إستعمل أنواع جيده دائماً ) ... راجع كتالوج السياره .. 

- تغيير فلتر زيت الموتور بعد كل مرتين يتم فيهما تغيير زيت الموتور . 

- متابعة زيت الموتور من خلال مقياس الزيت بصورة دوريه .

 ملحوظه هامه جداً :
- راعى أن يكون مستوى الزيت أسفل علامة MAX الموجوده على المقياس و ألا يقترب من علامة MIN و إذا نقص قبل موعد التغيير قم بشراء علبه زيت للتزويد .

- إذا كان المحرك بارداً ..أوقف السيارة على ارض مستويه و ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت و قم بقراءته وأمسحه كرر هذه العمليه مرتين للتأكد من القياس صحيح ، و إن كان المحرك قد تم تشغيله .. انتظر 5 دقائق بعد التشغيل و قم بأخذ القياسات *​ * - تأكد أنه لا يوجد تسريب للزيت من الموتور خلال النظر أسفل السياره باستمرار .

- أهمية تغيير فلتر الهواء أو تنظيفه مع كل تغيير لزيت الموتور ، لأنه ينظف الهواء من التراب الذي يدخل للكاربراتير و منه للموتور حتي لا يدخل التراب و يختلط مع الزيت و يعمل كصنفره للموتور بدلاً من تزييته .

- تغيير فلتر البنزين كل 5000 كم لتجنب إنسداد دخول البنزين للكاربراتير أو ضعف كفاءة دورة البنزين و السيارة .

- تابع دائماً مؤشر الحراره و مؤشر مستوى ضغط الزيت الموضح في تابلوه السياره فإذا زادت الحراره أوقف السياره في أقرب مكان ممكن و افتح غطاء المحرك ( الكبوت ) لتبريد الموتور .

- عدم إستعمال التكييف و المحرك بارد أثناء بداية تشغيل السيارة .

- في حالة إستعمال التكييف و السياره ساكنه قم بالضغط قليلاً على دواسة البنزين حتى لا يسخن الموتور .


و بهذا أكون قد انتهيت من شرح صيانة المكونات الميكانيكية ...*​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## المهندس . محمد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

وجد نفسي في مكان جميل يحتاج اليه كثير من المهتمين
وانها لمعلومات مفيدة وجميله وقيمه
بارك الله لكل من ساهم في هذا المجهود


----------



## نبض الخلود (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخواني علي الردود الاكثر من رائعه ومنكم نستفيد
=====>اخوكم في الله نبض الخلود


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله عليكم لاتعرف الكلل ولا الملل وجهود جبارة وحضور دائم .

تستحق كل الخير .

دمتة ذخر لنا .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## المرابع (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك والي الامام كما قلت لك
اخوك م.أحمد المرابع


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (31 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا المعلومات حلوة ومفيدة


----------



## دلير عبيد (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا كبد


----------



## سبورت سستم (15 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الاغزاء السلام عليكم
الموضوع عندي مشكله في السياره يا ريت لو حد يقدر يجاوبني عليها لانه لليوم من سنه تقريبا ما قدر اي ميكانيكي انه يجد المشكله سامحوني حبيت اعقدكم اشوي بالمشكله هذه

عندي مرسيدس 300 انجكتر
السياره ما تتجاوب مع الدعسه عند ما ازيد بالدعس على دواسه البترول ما تتغير سرعه السياره الى بعد فتره
المشكله هذه مش على طول تجي وتروح خلال مشيي بالشياره
الغريب انه عند ما بكون تنك البترول فاضي السياره ترجع لوضعها الطبيعي واقتصاديه بشكل رهيب لمصروف البترول والحراره اشوي اقل من الاول وصوت الماتور يختفي عند المشي ولى تحس بشي لدرجه والمكيف بارد ثلاجه والكهرباء قويه الاحظها بالليل على قوه الاضويه ورائحه البترول الغير محترق تختفي 
بس اترس التنك نرجع لنفس الفلم الكمدي ثقل ومشاكل 

تلاتر جديده 
فيول بمب جديد
تنفيسه تنك البترول جديده
تشييك كامل جديد

اخواني سيارتي انا بصلحها المشكله هذه اجبرتني ادور على الميكانيكيه والكهربائيه بدون فائده

المهم انا توقعاتي انه مشكله في الهواء لانه ممكن انها لفيول بمب تسحب بعض الهواء عند ما يكون التنك خالي فيكون الاحتراقي مثالي لا اعلم توقعاتي 
عندي فلم ثاني من التوقعات الي عملها 
فكيت ال منظم الهواء air control system وصلته داخل السياره جانب عجلت القياده ووضعت مكانه بايب لتوصيل الهواء للماتور ودخلت السياره وشغلتها طبعا rpm عالي وضع طبيعي بسبب الغاء عمل المنظم وراقبت عمله وانا بالسياره على الطريق احيانا يفتح واحيانا ما يفتح على الدعسه الفجائيه يفتح كامل ولثناء القياده يفتح نصف فتحه واحيانا ما يشتغل 
الغريب وصله على الباتري مباشر يفتح للاخر وبقوه يعني انه شغال 
غيرت الكمبيوتر بسياره ثانيه لصديقي ما اتغير الوضع 

ما هو الحل بالنسبه لتوقعات السباب الطيبه عقدتكم صح


----------



## سبورت سستم (15 فبراير 2008)

يعني في النهايه مشكله هواء او كهرباء حسب توقعاتي والله اعلم

نسيت هذه المشكله لقيتها في بعض المنتديات ولكن بدون حل


----------



## أبو مخلص (15 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم نبض الخلود
تحياتي اليك
ألف شكر اليك لأني من زمان عم دور على هيك موضوع


----------



## أبو مخلص (16 فبراير 2008)

أخي نبض الخلود
تحياتي اليك
والله لساني عاجز عي\ن الشكر لاني من زمان عم دور على هيك موضوع
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## silisee_mech (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (17 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سمسموني (18 فبراير 2008)

رائ ععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## electricman (6 أغسطس 2009)

*electric fuel pump*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أولا جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل المبارك فيه ان شاء الله ، وكان عندى سؤال صغير عن طلمبة البنزين الكهرباء .
عندنا سيارة فيات تمبرا موديل 93 ولغاية دلوقتى مغيرين فيها طلمبتين بنزين ونازل أجيب الثانية دلوقتى بس لما اشتريناها كان راكب فيها طلمبة ماركة بوش (من الأصل) وأنتوا عارفين ان التقليد مسابش حاجة ولذلك اضطرينا نجيب التركى وفى كل مرة اما المحرك بتاعها يتحرق أو يوجد سلكة فصلت من الداخل حيث نستخدم بنزين 80 و من واقع خبرتى مع الطلمبات أن السبب الرئيسى لتوقف الطلمبة عن العمل هو انسداد ريش الطلمبة من الداخل و فرملتها حتى يجد المحرك الصغير لصعوبة فى التعامل معها ويتوقف عن العمل لذلك أطلب من ذوى الخبرة طريقة ما لتنظيف الطلمبة من رواسب البنزين ،......... وشكرا​


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (6 أغسطس 2009)

*تحية طيبة*

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع اللطيف وننتظر المزيد بعون الله.


:77::77::77:


----------



## ليبي و أفتخر (6 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## مصطفى 4ب (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيم حيدر (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ..., 
نريد معلومات عن السيارات ذات الحقن الالكتروني والاعطال الالكترونية وخرائط الكهرباء ورموزها ان امكن
وشكرا..........*​


----------



## براد بيت (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تحية خاصة من براد بيت*

السلام عليكم اشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفصل........................
عندي سؤال اذا سمحت :
سيارتي معظم الاحيان تعمل بصورة جيدة ولكن بعدة فترة من الاشتغال ثم اطفئها وبعد مدة لاتتجاوز الربع ساعة لاتعمل او ادير السلف فلا تشتغل السيارة مع العلم ان بطارية السيارة جيدة وكذلك الكيبلات والتوصيلات.
مع جزيل الشكر
:75:


----------



## مهندس بلال عمار (7 أغسطس 2009)

_شكرا للجميع ..............._


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أغسطس 2009)

ابراهيم حيدر قال:


> السلام عليكم ...,
> 
> نريد معلومات عن السيارات ذات الحقن الالكتروني والاعطال الالكترونية وخرائط الكهرباء ورموزها ان امكن
> 
> وشكرا..........​


 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f4-3.html# أساسيات الكومبيوتر في السيارات Computer Fundamentals ‏ 
الدوائر الكهربية لعناصر الحقن الالكتروني (1)


----------



## mnci (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
..........................


----------



## elham22 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كنت عايزه اسأل عن عطل فى علبه الدريكسيون يجعله يتقل عند الانتقال الى السرعه الاعلى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مختار بكر (21 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed.jsk (22 أكتوبر 2009)

لديا سيارة من نوع GOLf يضهر على لوحة التحكم كتابة ُ EPC . من فضلك أخي العزيز ساعدني في فهم معنى هده الكتابة . ما هو الخلل في المحرك الدي ادى الى ضهورها . شكرا


----------



## mam17019 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ازدنا معرفة ولك الشكر.


----------



## ramez_matar (11 نوفمبر 2009)

و الله معلومات رائعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الجميل ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
مع تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## amnshsh (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل ممكن شرح كيفية ضبط مسمار البنزين والهواء عربية تويوتا كرولا 1991
الكربراتير ملخبط وعاوز اضبطه بنفسى
ولو بالصور ان امكن
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (11 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا ربنا يبارك في منتدانا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (13 يناير 2012)

معلومات جميلة يمكن الاستفادة منها 
لكم تحياتي


----------



## alahwal2005 (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eacho22 (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## chargeing (3 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى هذه المعلومات*


----------



## chargeing (3 مارس 2012)

ا*تقدم بالشكر الجزيـــــــل للقائمين بأمر هذا الملتقى اتمنى مزيد من التقدم والازدهــــــــار​*


----------

